# A Toy Train in Space.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Super ! Life can still be simple on Earth. It's up to us to enjoy it.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

A black rectangle? Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 22 Sep 2012 10:38 AM 
A black rectangle? Why didn't I think of that? 

Same problem here... I had to right click on the image, and select "Properties" to get the image info in a dialog box. Then I highlighted (by draggin the mouse with the left-button down over the text) the "Address (URL) " and type "Ctrl-C" to copy that text to the clipboard. Then I opened a new tab in IE and pasted (Ctrl-V) the clipboard into the address bar and click on the ARROW icon (to the right). 

THAT page could then be run to view the video.

I also recommend that you click the "More Info" text in the upper right corner after you watch the video for some interesting text about it.

Cute kid!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 22 Sep 2012 12:38 PM 
Posted By astrayelmgod on 22 Sep 2012 10:38 AM 
A black rectangle? Why didn't I think of that? 

Same problem here... I had to right click on the image, and select "Properties" to get the image info in a dialog box. Then I highlighted (by draggin the mouse with the left-button down over the text) the "Address (URL) " and type "Ctrl-C" to copy that text to the clipboard. Then I opened a new tab in IE and pasted (Ctrl-V) the clipboard into the address bar and click on the ARROW icon (to the right). 

THAT page could then be run to view the video.

I also recommend that you click the "More Info" text in the upper right corner after you watch the video for some interesting text about it.

Cute kid!



HEY! Found an easier way.... Right click on the image and select "Go to copied address" and it will open the video in YouTube. 


EDIT:
ACK! doesn't work unless you have done the original work I posted previously... it only works if you have actually copied the address into the clipboard first.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Works for me, just clicked the play button in the middle as usual.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 22 Sep 2012 02:23 PM 
Works for me, just clicked the play button in the middle as usual.










"SOMEBODY" musta been fiddlin' with the code in the post!









THANKS!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

No fiddling with the code..
it is completely untouched since first posted..
I don't know why some can see it and some cant..sorry about that..
here is the direct link:

Toy Train in Space 

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Does your browser support the iframe HTML element?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Creepy the way the eyes and mouth on that loco kept moving.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute! 

Considering how attached the kid is to that toy, it would have been a really unhappy ending if something had gone wrong and it got lost.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 23 Sep 2012 12:21 AM 
Creepy the way the eyes and mouth on that loco kept moving. 
Creepy? I didn't think so..I thought the animation was cute and clever!  Posted By Ray Dunakin on 23 Sep 2012 12:33 AM 
Cute! 

Considering how attached the kid is to that toy, it would have been a really unhappy ending if something had gone wrong and it got lost. 


I thought of that too! :0 
But I dont think it would have been that big a deal after all..
considering this is actually Stanley #4!  or maybe even #5..

Earlier Stanley video, a year before he went into space. 

I dont think its the specific Stanley that is important..just Stanley in general..

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Talking about Trains in Space . . 

I was amused recently reading a Science Fiction novel, called "Night Train To Rigel". To my recollection, it doesn't have a Night train or go anywhere near Rigel - but it does have a train! The Quadrail System provides intergalactic travel at 1 light-year per minute, so a train ride between star systems can take a few days. The rail joints go clickety-clack too. 

The train system described is acceptable, although the author admits that no-one knows what the 4th rail is for. The trains have engines, sidings, and all kinds of 'normal' features. The hero even gets out and climbs along the roof during an intergalactic trip - how that worked wasn't explained. Anyway, a good fun thriller. 

Apparently there are 3 more books in the Quadrail series. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrail_Series.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

*Way to go Jack ! Mars is awaiting your generation.*

Cheers
Victor


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*







Scot....One neat video.. Great ending to.







*


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done. 
Very cool!!! 
Making dreams a reality.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I was going to send G scale Emily into space but she was too fat... 

Andrew


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Cool video, Scot! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You beat me to it Scot.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

18 miles? That's not "space"... For an interesting read about NASA and the USAF attempts to reach space in the early years read "The Right Stuff". Tom Wolfe gets into an interesting discussion of how NASA and the USAF determined how high 'space' was to earn astronaut status. 
Still it was a neat video. 

Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"In loving memory of the 4 Stanleys that were lost in the last year and a half." 


So cute!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

These launches generally refer to *near-space**. 
*

For Stanley's purpose that is really high in space out there, considering he mostly runs at sea-level.

http://www.arhab.org


Cheers,

Victor


----------

